#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  What are the key points we need to focus?

## Vaishnavi

Twitter is a famous social media platform to improve our brand awareness thats why we need to focus twitter on our business. So what are the tips we need to focus on increase brand awareness on twitter?

----------

